# Red Router bits



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

so the ad said "11 Red Router Bits" $50 never used.... (no picture) I call her and ask what brand they might be she didn't know.....had to take a chance..........


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

very good score...


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent!!

David


----------



## Gene Howe (Jul 10, 2007)

Sweet deal. Good for ya.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Wow!!! This is your lucky day.


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

I hope you feel just terrible, taking advantage of a S.L.O.L...


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

You can make a quick $10.00 if you sell them to me for $60.00. N


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

Great deal, were you able to determine the brand ? All my Freud bits are red.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Looks like you got a good deal. Unused, eh? I never unpackage mine until I am ready to use them.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

oh yes there are all freud. and evidently look un-used


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

Very good price for 11 bits. 

Freud bits?, maybe yes; maybe no. 

Are the shanks marked? I have some Freud bits and the shanks are marked "Freud". 

Do not go by color alone. Even though "red" is associated with Freud and orange' with CMT, do believe it is hard to say_ solely _based on color. Imitators/importers know no bounds. Red and orange bits as well as various others colors can be found on eBay and Amazon.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/15Pc-1-2-S...937547&hash=item467a7684b5:g:GXwAAOSwsTdazGSk


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

Ray Newman said:


> Very good price for 11 bits.
> 
> Freud bits?, maybe yes; maybe no.
> 
> ...


yes all 11 bits say freud on the shaft with model numbers


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

comp56 said:


> yes all 11 bits say freud on the shaft with model numbers


you did very good...


----------



## Barry747 (Jun 16, 2011)

You did more than good.


----------



## Ray Newman (Mar 9, 2009)

If I had luck like yours, I would purchase a lottery ticket.


----------



## craigis1 (Apr 20, 2012)

From the photo, you can see the Freud logo on two of the bits. If they are all indeed Frued, you got a great deal...yay!

It is a low resolution photo so it's kinda hard to be definitive, but the bits just look like a little old but could be "never used". If that is indeed the case...again, yay!

So put 'em to good use. Work wood, enjoy yourself and be safe. NICE SCORE:{)


----------



## radios (Sep 30, 2009)

comp56 said:


> so the ad said "11 Red Router Bits" $50 never used.... (no picture) I call her and ask what brand they might be she didn't know.....had to take a chance..........


 I'd say Craftsman, all mine were the same shade of red, and Craftsman has used the same shade of red on many other things they sold, but, of course, Sears never made anything itself, they had manufacturers make the Sears/Craftsman products with their branding..:wink: and the Craftsman Professional bits if I remember correctly, had a Gold color, to distinguish them from these standard quality Craftsman bits.. although BOTH are very good!..


----------



## nightowl (Oct 21, 2013)

That's a pretty good score for sure. I just recently got on the "red bit" train and love them.


----------



## comp56 (Mar 30, 2017)

craigis1 said:


> From the photo, you can see the Freud logo on two of the bits. If they are all indeed Frued, you got a great deal...yay!
> 
> It is a low resolution photo so it's kinda hard to be definitive, but the bits just look like a little old but could be "never used". If that is indeed the case...again, yay!
> 
> So put 'em to good use. Work wood, enjoy yourself and be safe. NICE SCORE:{)


yes they all say freud and a model number


----------



## 1fizgig (Feb 11, 2018)

Until I saw that you identified them, I wondered if they were Diablo brand like we can get here...

They're pretty good so far, I used one on the dining table build and it was great.
Nice score!


----------

